# Fawn boys; pied and splashed.



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The splashed one is Sarge; the rest, his brothers, and himself are about four months old and are pretty much full grown.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Oh they are stunning!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

love the splashed one!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are amazing they almost look like hamsters in the first pic ... brill colours


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't like fawn much myself (because my hair is the same color xD)
But you know, I think it looks amazing in splash.
The boys are adorable too.
Are these guys from the lines you've worked to get back?


----------

